# My 2009 Buck



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Shot this guy at 6:30 pm 10/10/09, 20 yard shot ducked the string and got him in the spine (droped like a rock), followed up with another shot to finish him off. I got to hand it to the two blade rage they definetly put them down!

Would have been a 9pt but broke off a point. He had a 22 inch inside spread!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice buck, that thing is wide!, Those two blade rages are amazing!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck. That is a wide rack for sure. Congrats. Be sure and enter him in our Buck of the Year contest.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a dandy buck for sure....very nice!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice Buck, Congrats!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey r9tp is this one of those bruisers from all them trail cam pics you showed us? Was this the bigger one outta the bunch?!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

nice pic! congrats!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

nice Buck Congrats
geowol


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice, glad to hear good things about the Rage broadheads. I picked some up because a friend recommended them.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Muskieman

This buck actually came from our farm in Carroll County. I only have one or two pics of him. My dad did manage to get one of the big nines from the trail cammera pictures that I had posted. Ill try to get it on here.

However the real big ones are still out there, unfortunately off the beans and in the corn.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Amazed by the Rage Broadheads! My dad has killed several deer with them and the ads are correct "Rage put them down"


----------



## WEBFOOTII (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice buck wish I got out this weekend but all next weekend withthe weather should be time!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats - that is a great picture and I can see how much enjoyment you got out of harvesting that buck!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice Buck and awesome pic!!!%


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

very nice.

ski


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice buck...Love the looks of a wide spread..And he has it....Congrats....


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

Great looking buck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...congrats!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice wide Buck Congrats


----------

